# Air Force Course List



## brian_k (20 Jul 2010)

Does an AF course list exist similar to this army list? http://forums.air-force.ca/forums/threads/30899.0.html


----------



## Zoomie (20 Jul 2010)

Nope - but if it did, it would look like this.

HPMA
SPACE
Basic EW
Flight Safety


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Jul 2010)

ICP

and branch specific courses


----------



## brian_k (20 Jul 2010)

Thanks for the replies but could you guys define the accronyms please?

Basic EW - electronic warfare?
ICP - ?
HPMA - ?
SPACE - ?

Don't worry, I figured out what flight safety is all on my own.


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Jul 2010)

HPMA:  Human Performance in Military Aviation
ICP: Instrument Check Pilot


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (20 Jul 2010)

brian_k said:
			
		

> SPACE - ?



Space Applications. It's a week long introduction to space applications taught in Winnipeg.


----------



## belka (20 Jul 2010)

I just did my Jet pax course online and they had a bunch of courses that were available, can't for the life of me remember what the site was.


----------



## formerguard (25 Jul 2010)

AOEW (Advanced EW)
Space Ops
C2 (out of DRTSET in Trenton)
AFOD...
Aerospace Systems Course


----------



## aesop081 (4 Sep 2010)

niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> Space Applications. It's a week long introduction to space applications taught in Winnipeg.



There is also the "Space Operations Course" that is 3 weeks long.


----------

